# Endometrial scratch



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Hi there , 

Was thinking about having an endometrial scratch with this frozen cycle - has any body had one before ? Were you sedated ? Is it painful ? Just looking for a bit of advice if any one can help xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

I've had 2.  I'm not going to lie, the first one was bad but only because they failed to tell me to have a full bladder   and it was very painful as they couldn't get past my cervix but they got there in the end.

However.... it didn't deter me and I had another one on Thursday last week (with full bladder this time) and it was absolutely fine.  Lasted literally seconds and the cramping was quite severe but it only lasted a few seconds so you can take anything for that short a time.

I took paracetamol and ibuprofen a couple of hours before.  The after-effects are minimal.  No pain and barely any spotting for me.

I would say it is definitely worth it if it gives a few extra % change of success. x


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thank you bumble bee x

My pain threshold is very low ! My first embryo transfer was very painful , I found having a full bladder and the transfer at the same time quite difficult to manage!  . I had issues with my lining in the last cycle , my acupuncturist recommended I have a go - I will do anything to help so am going to have a go x do they scan you as they put the catheter in ?  Thank you for your message xx


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi I had endo scratch & it wasn't painful - kinda like smear test - I have a low pain threshold & it honestly didn't bother me - however it didn't make any difference as I had a bfn but I could be the exception rather than the norm - procedure is short & was advised by clinic to have it done.


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Annie x I'm going to have a go and be brave ! X


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Goldrush, no they didn't scan me so there wasn't that thing where they're pressing on your full bladder like there is at embryo transfer.

x


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thanks bumble bus x


----------



## ema1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

I always had an endo-scratch with my previous FET. It was a bit painful, but nothing to worry about. I bled a bit afterwords. For me this a positive experience as I had the first ever BFP. Unfortunately I miscarried at 4 weeks 3 days.

I will definitely have another one with my next cycle.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the scratch last month ready for this months fet. 
Mine was horrific to be honest, the scratch itself was fine but them getting there to do it was awful. My consultant said it's because the entrance to my womb is like a u bend. She said she'd never done such a difficult one and would of taken me to theatre if she'd known    hope yours is a bit easier. X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Goldrush I had my first FET in March 2014 and had an endo scratch prior to the cycle.  I did not have a full bladder during the procedure and did not find it painful at all.  I got my bfp and am now 24 weeks pregnant. 

I have to admit that I also had acupuncture prior and during the fet cycle and I also had embryo glue.  So to be completely honest I don't know if my bfp result is due to the endo scratch or due to the acupuncture or embryo glue.  But it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I also have a funny u bend and they couldn't gain access to do my scratch, they did eventually but insisted I'm sedated for EC now, it wasn't painful I just think they needed to man handle me more

My 1st EC at St Mary's where they manually filled my bladder was much more painful than the scratch x


----------



## Goldrush (May 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies for all your information it's been really helpful x think it's different for everyone - but I will have a go x hoping it won't be painful x

Evan 80 - I'm having embryo glue as well and I'll be having Accupuncture all the way through as I did for my last cycle so I hope and pray I have the same positive outcome ☺ Xx all the best x


----------



## NickiCB (Nov 5, 2013)

I had one today in preparation for FET next month. It hurt like strong period pains during the procedure but only for a short time. I've had some bleeding which is to be expected and feel a little crampy, but anything to give us a best chance!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Im due a scratch next week and im very nervous.... im a wuss when it comes to pain!!!



No pain no gain!!!


----------



## Nikki0579 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone

On both of my cycles I had an endometrial scratch and although my first ended up in a miscarriage I now have my BFP for my FET.  I found that the first time i had it done only one side of my womb was scratched and it was quick and relatively pain free.  The second time I had it done it was a different person and she scratched all thee way round and it hurt, I said at the time to the consultant, I have changed my mind about having children as the birth itself will be 1000 trillion times worse than this and she laughed

Obviously I was joking as we wouldn't be here desperate for our babies 

I had the embryo glue too and both times so would say that every little helps!!!

Trick is to take some pain relief before hand as it helps (2nd time round I didn't) probably why it hurt a lot more x x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

yes my scratch was very painful but thats because i have a tilted womb and will ask for the bed to be tipped or to be sedated next time, as i was white a sheet when i came out of there, and i also wish i had taken my friend in with me, as i think she could have calmed me down also,


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sideshow


You can pay for sedation by request at my clinic but you get admitted to theatre and have to fast etc so its a half day job, no friends/family if its by sedation though 

Worth it though if it helps 

L


----------



## annief (May 4, 2013)

Hi all

I had a consultation with my clinic yesterday following a bfn after fet ... Was told by consultant that there was no evidence to prove that the scratch actually benefits... Am puzzled by this ... Has anyone else heard the same ? It was an additional cost on top of my treatment which was very expensive - approx €10,000 - was charged €440 for the scratch ...am wondering if this was another way for them to make money ?


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Annief I was told the same thing and that there was only evidence that it benefits those undergoing a fresh cycle.  But I decided to go for it anyway because if the treatment had not worked I would have always wondered "What if?".  My treatment was successful and as I said in my earlier post I am not sure if it was due to the scratch, the embryo glue or the acupuncture.  One thing is for sure that if I go for another cycle for a sibling for the lo on the way I will surely adopt these measures once again.  I've always said to myself that I have to try my best to make things work and if they don't the important thing is not to have any regrets.  So no matter how much they tell me that there is no evidence to prove that the scratch actually benefits those undergoing a frozen cycle I would still have it done.  

The fact that there is no evidence it does not actually mean that it's not beneficial for frozen cycle.  It may simply mean that not enough research has been carried out to prove the procedure's benefits.  

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi ladies

I had my scratch for a donor cycle which would be viewed more as a fet, there has been a study done on it 'The Cochrane review'  they did 5 randomised controlled trials where ladies had a scratch and concluded it improved pregnancy and live birth rates, I don't have exact numbers but have a look online I'm sure it will of been published 


L x


----------

